# Ducato 2011 wing mirror replacement indicator



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

I have purchaced a new repeater indicator for my 2011 Ducato Motohome due to an argument with a passing tree and now wonder how to fit it?

I understand that I need to remove the large actual mirror to reveal 2 screws holding the indicator light in position.

Please can someone tell me how to do this without breaking the mirror?


----------



## Edprogs (Jan 27, 2007)

No need to remove the mirror, just press in the outer edge and the screws are revealed!


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

That was dead easy thank you!


----------

